

5 great IT jobs for English majors - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/career/173675/5-great-it-jobs-english-majors

======
sc68cal
_Social Media Consultant_

You have got to be kidding me.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=544951>

